# 1,2 GH obwohl 2,0 vorhanden angezeigt?



## Irgendjemand_1 (21. Dezember 2005)

Also erstmal is mein Rechner irgendwie (zumindest beim Zocken) total lahm, er ruckelt eben.
Naja hab ich eben das Übliche gemacht ... Spybot drüber laufen lassen, Virenscan, etc.

Dann schau ich so bei Systemsteuerung->System->Allgemein (Win XP) und da steht irgendwas mit 1,2 GH?
Eigentlich hat der 2,0 GH, weiß jemand was da los is?
Weil das könnte evtl. eine Erklärung für das Ruckeln sein ...
(PS: Früher stand da auch 2,0 GH - Bin ich mir jedenfalls ziemlich sicher)

Also das wäre meine primäre Frage, wenn mir jemand noch irgendwelche anderen Tipps geben will, wegen dem Ruckeln, nur zu 

Ach ja: Irgendwie hats auch letztens den Treiber für meine Radeon einfach so deinstalliert bzw gelöscht? Ungefähr zurselben Zeit
Irgendwie geht halt nach und nach alles kaputt, dabei hab ich den PC erst vor 2 Monaten (Pi mal Daumen) neuinstalliert.


----------



## Alex Duschek (21. Dezember 2005)

BIOS gucken ob FSB oder Multiplikator verstellt sind (FSB*Multi=Taktzahl).Ansonsten wären paar Daten zur Hardware nicht schlecht


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hmmm ... Leider hab ich fast gar keine Ahnung von BIOS 
Kannst du das vielleicht versuchen so auszudrücken, dass ein Normalsterblicher wie ich das auch versteht? 

Btw: Hat die Anzeige von 1,2 GH auswirkungen auf die tatsächliche Leistung des PCs, oder gar nicht?


----------



## Alexander12 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Die Anzeige zeigt nur die ca.-Werte an, die genauen Werte kannst im BIOS nachlesen.

Schau Mal ob bei den Energieoptionen auch wirklich "Desktop" eingestellt ist, kann ein Grund für das runtertakten sein.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hmm ja und wo genau?
Ich hab doch wie gesagt keine Ahnung vom BIOS...


----------



## Alex Duschek (22. Dezember 2005)

Poste bitte erst mal dein System,hauptsächlich den Prozessor und das Mainboard.Infos kannst du mit Everest auslesen lassen 

Es kann nämlich sein,dass du einen Athlon64 hast,welcher sich selber runtertaktet,wenn er nix zu tun hat


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (22. Dezember 2005)

Everest? Was ist das?
Athlon is es aber 

Weiß nur das, was bei Arbeitsplatz->Rechtsklick steht, da ich den PC von meinem Bruder "bekommen" hab und deswegen relativ planlos bin, wie der PC ausgerüstet ist.
Radeon 9800 pro (is aber in dem Fall egal?)
Und die Informationen von Arbeitsplatz->Rechtsklick:
AMD Athlon(tm) MP (obwohl da glaub mal was mit sempron stand)
1 GB ram
1,2 GH (ja ne is klar ...)


----------



## Alex Duschek (22. Dezember 2005)

http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Hol dir die Home Edition, die ist kostenlos und lass dir dann mal dein System anzeigen. Es kann auf jeden Fall kein Sempron sein, weil soweit ich weiß, gibt es keinen Sempron 2000+,das könnte ein Thouroughbred-A oder B sein. Es gibt zwar auch paar Cracks, die einen Athlon-MP in nem Desktop-PC verwenden,dann aber hauptsächlich zum Übertakten 

Wenn du dich im BIOS umsehen willst,schau nach einem Menu,dass so ähnlich heißt wie "CPU Soft Menu".Darin müsste es einen Eintrag geben "CPU Operating Speed" oder so ähnlich,guck dir da mal die Einstellungen an und setz sie wenn möglich auf 2000+ (ich geh hier von einem Phoenix BIOS aus,bei dir kann es anders aussehen)


----------



## Alexander12 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi Irgendjemand_1.

Was für einen BIOS hast denn?
Wird beim Hochfahren meistens angezeigt.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (20. Januar 2006)

Sorry, dass ich nicht mehr geantwortet hab.
Hatte halt voll stress und dann kam noch ein Umzug dazu (Ihr kennt ja die Provider ...)

Mittlerweile gehts auch schon wieder - Weiß nicht, ob man einfach nur das BIOS hätte resetten müssen, da ich aber mein Mainboard ausgetauscht habe (hab ich geschrottet), war das zwangsweise der Fall.
Ich hab den Eindruck, dass der PC sogar besser als vorher läuft.

Jedenfalls mal Danke für eure Hilfe.

PS:


> Es kann auf jeden Fall kein Sempron sein, weil soweit ich weiß, gibt es keinen Sempron 2000+ ...


Is aber einer  (2800+)


----------

